# ODBC Treiber in Java Editor einbinden



## slimma (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Java Editor 19.18 64 Bit mit den JDK 13.0.2 und wir wollten in der Schule mit einer Access Datenbank arbeiten. Leider kann der Treiber nicht geladen werden.

import java.sql.*;

public class Datenbank
  // Anfang Attribute
  // Ende Attribute
{
  // Anfang Methoden
  public static void main(String argv[])
  {
    Connection dbVerbindung=null;
    try
    {
      Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");

      System.out.println("Treiber erfolgreich geladen...");
    }
    catch(ClassNotFoundException e)
    {
      System.out.println("Fehler beim Laden des Treibers"+e);
      System.exit(0);
    }
    try
    {
    dbVerbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcdbc:daten","","");
    System.out.println("Verbindung erfolgreich...");
    dbVerbindung.close();
    System.out.println("Verbindung geschlossen...");
    }
    catch(SQLException e)
    {
      System.out.println("DB-Verbindungsfehler: "+e);
      System.exit(0);
    }
  }
  // Ende Methoden
}

Es kommt immer die exeption. Der ODBC Treiber ist vorhanden aber irgendwie scheint der nicht zu laden.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee warum das nicht funktionieren könnte bzw eine Problemlösung.
Wäre mega nice


----------



## thecain (26. Mai 2021)

Was steht denn im Stacktrace?


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mai 2021)

slimma hat gesagt.:


> wir wollten in der Schule mit einer Access Datenbank arbeiten. Leider kann der Treiber nicht geladen werden.


Das wird so nicht funktionieren. Die JDBC-ODBC-Bridge war Teil von Sun/Oracle Java wurde in Oracle Java 8 entfernt. Im Standard und damit im OpenJDK war sie nie enthalten. Wenn ihr die wirklich verwendet wollt, müsst ihr Euch ein Oracle Java 7 besorgen, ich meine dass dabei auch die 32-Bit-Version notwendig ist.


----------



## MiHimbert (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo versuche es doch mal mir folgendem LINK


			UCanAccess-A Pure Java JDBC Driver for Access


----------

